# how do I host a comp?



## DaveyCow (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like to look into hosting a comp in Corvallis, Oregon. I do not know if this is even possible - who do I talk to to discuss this?

Sorry if info is already in another thread - I searched and couldn't find it


----------



## Carson (Dec 27, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> I would like to look into hosting a comp in Corvallis, Oregon. I do not know if this is even possible - who do I talk to to discuss this?
> 
> Sorry if info is already in another thread - I searched and couldn't find it



CubingUSA competition guide


----------



## hcfong (Dec 27, 2011)

Before thinking about hosting a competition, have you ever been to one? There's no link to your WCA profile on your profile, so I don't know. But if you haven't, I would strongly suggest that you attend some competitions first to see what it's like, and if you have been to comps before, give a link to your WCA profile. People tend to take you much more seriously when they can see your competition history. You don't necessarily need fast times to host a competition, but the experience of attending competitions would be helpful to make it credible.

anyway, good luck.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 27, 2011)

Read all the info at the link above, it's really helpful.

Also what the person above me said. Attending a competition before hosting one is a huge plus (but it's definitely not required) because then you'll know what to expect and you'll get an idea for how comps work.

I'm in the middle of organizing a comp right now, (the first comp in WA state. \o/) if you need any help or have more questions PM me, I'd be glad to help you out with whatever I could.

Edit: I just realized where you're from. The comp I'm organizing is about 6 hours from where you are, that's quite a ways away but here's a link to more info about it in case you could make it.


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 27, 2011)

How did you choose the events at your comp in WA? I noticed that you have 5x5 and 6x6, but no 4x4, among some other sightly peculiar choices


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 27, 2011)

like pretty much every one above has said attending a competition will benefit you greatly, also i suggest finding out who your closest delegate is and talking to the seeing as a delegate will have to attend if you want it to be official.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 27, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> How did you choose the events at your comp in WA? I noticed that you have 5x5 and 6x6, but no 4x4, among some other sightly peculiar choices


 
The competitions us WA cubers go to in Canada usually have the same events, so we wanted to have some different events that we don't get to do as much. At first my event list looked way different, but since this one is so close to Canada I figured I would keep it kind of close to the events that they like because a fair amount of Canadian cubers will be attending. And I took out 4x4 because I don't like 4x4.  Leaving that out gives us more time for megaminx and stuff.



blakedacuber said:


> like pretty much every one above has said attending a competition will benefit you greatly, also i suggest finding out who your closest delegate is and talking to the seeing as a delegate will have to attend if you want it to be official.


 
The closest delegate to him would be our delegate who is located in Seattle. His email is on the competition page I link to above.

Also I'd like to mention that there has been talk of having a comp in Vancouver WA in the next few months. And I'm pretty sure that is like 1-2 hours away from the OP.


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey thx all for the great info and suggestions! I have not yet been to a comp (but am thinking about bringing some people to avgdi's in WA - thxx for saying you're doing one in WA - i had no idea!) and that makes sense to do so first. And definitely if there was on in vancouver I would go (only 2 hours away form me).


----------



## avgdi (Dec 28, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Hey thx all for the great info and suggestions! I have not yet been to a comp (but am thinking about bringing some people to avgdi's in WA - thxx for saying you're doing one in WA - i had no idea!) and that makes sense to do so first. And definitely if there was on in vancouver I would go (only 2 hours away form me).


 
That would be awesome if you could make it. And I'll be sure to let you know about the Vancouver one once I find out more info.


----------

